# Colnago CX-1 and Team Type 1 in CALIFORNIA



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Pros in my own backyard this week! 
I had the pleasure of watching the Stage 2 of the Tour of California yesterday, Davis-Santa Rosa. It is a very cool thing to see the same bikes I work with all day being taken to their absolute limit by the pros. I snagged a few low-quality pics of the Team Type 1 riders on their CX-1s, but the coolest part of the day was watching Rambo get TWO JERSEYS that day - KOM and Most Courageous. Especially impressive given that it was such a dismal day of weather - rainy and 50 degree temps all day. Other highlights include getting to see the new Zipp "Firecrest" Carbon Clinchers - very interesting design.

Read more about Rabou's ride yesterday: http://colnago.cyclingnews.com/highlights/rabou-takes-mountains-jersey-in-california/


----------



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

Makes me even happier with my choice of frame. Super cool to see the pro's out riding it, and winning KOM as well.

Took a few snaps at the start line yesterday..


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

...and he pulled it off for the whole race, by the way!

http://colnago.cyclingnews.com/highlights/california-dream-for-team-type-1/


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Ugliest kit ever?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

fallzboater said:


> Ugliest kit ever?


LOL! Pretty close!!


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*Late to the party*

but I saw the nice CX-1's as well. Maybe one year we'll have a dry stage in Santa Rosa again.

As for the team kit - hey, at least they're easy to spot. Enuff red, white & black in the peloton


----------

